# Homelight tractor gear shift stuck



## dvto2 (Oct 3, 2021)

The tractor has been sitting for a year and the gears won't shift. I did manage to start the tractor and bang the rod with a hammer to get it from forward to reverse, but now it's stuck in reverse and won't bang out of it. Suggestions?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy dvto2, welcome to the forum. 

I would get a big spray can of penetrating oil and spray everything associated with the shift linkage all the way to the transmission. Spray several times per day till it loosens up. 

You might consider flooding the transmission with the correct fluid to lubricate components above the normal fluid level internally. Do not operate it in this overfilled condition. Drain the excess fluid off before operating once the shift mechanism frees up.


----------



## dvto2 (Oct 3, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy dvto2, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I would get a big spray can of penetrating oil and spray everything associated with the shift linkage all the way to the transmission. Spray several times per day till it loosens up.
> 
> You might consider flooding the transmission with the correct fluid to lubricate components above the normal fluid level internally. Do not operate it in this overfilled condition. Drain the excess fluid off before operating once the shift mechanism frees up.


What's thre correct fluid and procedure for changing it?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

What model Homelite tractor do you have?


----------



## dvto2 (Oct 3, 2021)

I don't know. Bought it used.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

See if you can find your model on the attached list.






TractorData.com - Homelite lawn tractors sorted by model







www.tractordata.com


----------



## dvto2 (Oct 3, 2021)

I believe it's a T-10, it has a 10 hp Kohler engine and 48 inch deck.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

A T-10 has a standard gearshift transmission, 6 forward and 2 reverse (3x1 + hi/lo). You should be able to pull the top cover off of the transmission and see what's stuck. Probably rusted internally.


----------



## dvto2 (Oct 3, 2021)

I never knew this had a high low shift, is that this lever? It has never worked and I was always stuck in low, I think. 

Definitely a T 10, as I should have noticed. 

It looks to me like the transmission splits. I don't see how you would take the top off. This would take quite a bit of disassembly.


----------



## dvto2 (Oct 3, 2021)

Also. this is another lever that doesn't seem to do anything. The one with the holes.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If you can find a manual for your tractor, it would be beneficial.


----------



## dvto2 (Oct 3, 2021)

I found a parts list.


----------



## dvto2 (Oct 3, 2021)

Has anyone tried cracking this transmission open?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

dvto2 said:


> Also. this is another lever that doesn't seem to do anything. The one with the holes.


Most likely for the mower deck you don't have.


----------



## dvto2 (Oct 3, 2021)

I do have the deck. I just never used it cause I mow with a kubota bx. I just use the tiller on the Homelite, which works well.


----------



## dvto2 (Oct 3, 2021)

Just curious if anyone has cracked open one of these transmissions? How hard is it to get back together?


----------

